# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Anything to help with bone growth, regeneration?

## Patient Learner

I tried things like calcium, zinc, vitamins ect. but to no good. Something similar hgh but taken orally and no steroids and that please, i heard cissus is good, is that true?

Thank you

----------

